# Sacrificed my VXS for an RXR



## Tanin (Feb 4, 2008)

Frame is an XL and although the geo is a little different from my XXL VXS the first 100 miles have been :thumbsup:


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Very nice, how do they compare in ride quality?


----------



## Tanin (Feb 4, 2008)

jnbrown said:


> Very nice, how do they compare in ride quality?


The RXR definitely has a more responsive and nimble feel. The VXS was an amazingly smooth ride and as expected the new frame does translate more road feel but not in a harsh manner. Bike is very connected and quick to respond to input. The fork on the RXR probably accounts for the majority of the initial variation I feel and as I put more miles and longer rides I’ll be able to isolate more details.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I am looking at possibly a VRS which is similar to your VXS.
What was it about the VXS that made you decide to get the RXR?
Or do you just like to have more than one bike?


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

Very nice, crisp photos! Great contribution to the world of tall cyclists...responsiveness and tube qualities are always exaggerated with bigger sized bikes. Keep us updated about your impressions!


----------

